# Detuning 4 string bass



## DarkRain93 (Aug 13, 2012)

This thread is for Tips and Tricks for Detuning 4 string bass.
It isn't as simple as detuning a standard 6 string guitar or as popularly done
but people do it  For many, most will just go ahead and get a 5 string for tunings lower than C#/Db.  I refuse to do so when recording with detuned 6's, I don't really use or need the 5th highest string. :/
7 string guitar and 5 string bass are a obvious good match when it comes to extended range music. Not to say no one should use a 5 string bass and detuned guitar/ or Baritone, the 6 and 5 string can have the same arrangement as a 7 string guitar and 6 string bass. The point is this is for those that have a 4 string bass, use mostly 4's , own atm 4's and either unwilling to get a 5 or can not effort it right now for detuning. Also we will discuss the lack of detuned 4 string bass options  as opposed to Std 6 string guitar detuning options plus more. <----  ^


----------



## knuckle_head (Aug 13, 2012)

so many ways to go - unison and one string lower. Octave below guitar. Octave below standard bass.

How are the guitars tuned?


----------



## DarkRain93 (Aug 13, 2012)

I usually do B standard with a reg 6 or Baritone.


----------



## BornToLooze (Aug 13, 2012)

I usually use BDGC or or C#GCF, but when I play bass it's usually Gazette stuff. And do those tunings actually have a name?


----------



## wrongnote85 (Aug 13, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> I usually use BDGC or or *C#GCF*, but when I play bass it's usually Gazette stuff. And do those tunings actually have a name?



the fuck?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 13, 2012)

low C/B, stack fifths on top.


----------



## BornToLooze (Aug 14, 2012)

wrongnote85 said:


> the fuck?



I dunno, that's what Reita uses


----------



## AliceLG (Aug 14, 2012)

I have some songs in drop C and I tune my 5-string to drop C and just ignore the low A for those. When I get a 4-stringer it'll be in drop C.


----------



## knuckle_head (Aug 14, 2012)

Then BEAD or F#BEA


----------



## Murmel (Aug 14, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> I dunno, that's what Reita uses



I doubt he only uses those 2 you mentioned, I've seen him play open D's on several occasions which would suggest he uses DGCF.

If I could pull a guess, I'd say he's using these;

Bb standard
B standard
C# standard 
D standard

Not sure if they have any songs in drop C, but whatever.

Ont: I can barely understand what the OP is talking about.


----------



## -42- (Aug 14, 2012)

I have no idea what this thread is actually about, so I just voted for everything.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Aug 14, 2012)

Tips on Detuning 4 string bass lol


----------



## ixlramp (Aug 14, 2012)

What is the question for the poll?

Check this range of 4 string sets for every possible semitone of detuning down to octave-down BEAD .254 .190 .142 .106: Circle K Strings - Standard Balanced 4 Strings


----------



## DarkRain93 (Aug 14, 2012)

What tuning you use? der, I didn't include every tuning but more general. For Octave below B would be lower than G0. But since you tune that uber low. How do you make the strings fit on the nut? And do you intonate it too?


----------



## ixlramp (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't tune octave down BEAD.
You file the nut slots wider.
Circle Ks are taperwound and apparently super flexy for their gauge so i guess there is a good chance of intonating a .254 on a normal bass.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Aug 15, 2012)

oh ._. well big strings i guess in proposed theory for octave b then. You have any tips on filing the nut slots. Sorta need help with that with putting a .120 gauge in >.> And I guess you could intonate it being uber low, hmm.


----------



## knuckle_head (Aug 15, 2012)

Octave down B is a .254 - chainsaw files are offered in a variety of sizes and tapered rat tail files will have the width you need somewhere along their length.

I suggest a new nut for experimenting so you can go back if need be by putting the original back in place.


----------



## Schizo Sapiens (Aug 15, 2012)

DarkRain93 said:


> It isn't as simple as detuning a standard 6 string guitar



Why do you think so? It doesn't matter if it's bass or guitar, you gotta do the same things: pick a tuning, calculate string gauges based on your tension preference, buy a string set, install the strings, and make setup/nut slots widening if needed.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Aug 16, 2012)

My point being, not as wide variety of strings to get and yes widening the nut slots, not all regular guitars you have make the slots bigger, a .056 gauge string will fit on most guitars, not all. For Bass, if your going lower than C# and need a bigger string than .110 for at least decent tension and usually .115s and .120s aren't widely made as other strings, you can still find em online absolutely but stores usually ultra rarely have em. And you usually have to make the slots bigger, and it isn't easy, finding the right tool and doing it correctly as well. For some it is easy cause you know exactly what to do , some ppl don't get the hang of it or really don't know how do it correctly. Also there isn't much variety in string packs for detuned bass, usually you order singles which can be pricey and not always available for everyones pocket book. Not to say its totally impossible but takes more work than at easiest just going to the store buying 56-13's and putting em on your esp or schecter and your done, especially since guitar has much more string packs for detuning than bass around. So it really isn't as that simple. And as far as I noticed, most 4 string bass nut slots are only big enough for .110s and be tuned with best light tension at C#1, lower its much more flobby if not put on correctly either, guitars at best can fit a .060 and tune it as low as A1


----------



## Divinehippie (Aug 16, 2012)

i would just take a 5 string set and use the low B string where i would put the low E and go from there. had to widen the bridge a little and file out the nut but after some minor intonation adjustments it worked just fine for Drop B, Bstandard, Drop A and whatn not. never needed to go lower then A. but yeah i used to rock a 4 in drop B on the regs. got a 5 string because it's a little easier (obviously) to get the lower tunings. also the extra string is rather useful for other applications. then i got a 6 and shit is a little crazy haha. love my high C


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Aug 16, 2012)

My bass player uses Bb, F, Bb, Eb
I use Bb, F, Bb, Eb, F, Bb, Eb.

He normally uses a 5 string but prefers using a 4 string with a 5 string pack and throwing the thinnest string in a drawer, feels more natural to him using a 4 string, he had a Warwick Thumb 4 string and a Yamaha RBX 5, if I was a bass player, I would have prefered the Warwick too.


----------



## Schizo Sapiens (Aug 16, 2012)

DarkRain93 said:


> My point being, not as wide variety of strings to get and yes widening the nut slots, not all regular guitars you have make the slots bigger, a .056 gauge string will fit on most guitars, not all.



Well, I guess, it depends on where you live and what guitar do you have. For me there's not much difference. String sets choice is limited in my town, so I need to mail order anything custom and semi-custom, be it guitar or bass.

And nut slots filling is needed if you go to higher gauge strings, for guitar and bass too. And I take guitar to a tech for nut filling (I can't do it myself too), and it doesn't matter if it' bass or guitar. And My Schecter Omen 7 needed nut filling when going from .60 to .64 on 7th string. So it really depends...


----------



## DarkRain93 (Aug 16, 2012)

Schizo Sapiens said:


> Well, I guess, it depends on where you live and what guitar do you have. For me there's not much difference. String sets choice is limited in my town, so I need to mail order anything custom and semi-custom, be it guitar or bass.



Exactly my point, the purpose of this is to share helpful ideas for that. Also what sites do you use for ordering your strings? And how much was the job for filling your nut slots as well?
I'm thinking of doing this too, didn't have the easiest time filling my nut slot and actually sorta fucked it up -_- grr.
And another good point, you had widen your nut slot for your shecter 7 for a .064 string. It required more work and you had to take it somewhere to get it done? So exactly what I meant.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Aug 16, 2012)

knuckle_head said:


> Octave down B is a .254 - chainsaw files are offered in a variety of sizes and tapered rat tail files will have the width you need somewhere along their length.
> 
> I suggest a new nut for experimenting so you can go back if need be by putting the original back in place.


Good add to this, so its a tool to file yourself bigger slots?


----------



## DarkRain93 (Aug 16, 2012)

btw good recommendation for circle k, they're relatively cheap. I will invest in some strings from them soon.
And Ixlramp i misunderstood your comment at first, you meant circle k has gauges as low as octave low B , sorry I should stop getting on here so late. I get delirious.


----------



## ixlramp (Aug 16, 2012)

No problem


----------



## DarkRain93 (Aug 17, 2012)

Give it up for ixlramp lol


----------



## Schizo Sapiens (Aug 17, 2012)

DarkRain93 said:


> Exactly my point, the purpose of this is to share helpful ideas for that. Also what sites do you use for ordering your strings? And how much was the job for filling your nut slots as well?
> 
> And another good point, you had widen your nut slot for your shecter 7 for a .064 string. It required more work and you had to take it somewhere to get it done? So exactly what I meant.



I live in Russia, so my advice won't help you probably. I order strings from russian company called "Forte". They're fairly cheap and sell single strings (.022 to .145 for bass, .008 to .090 for guitar). In USA I would probably use Circle K or something from here. 

As for nut filling job, I know awesome luthier/tech who does everything for me and it was not more than 10$ (don't remember exactly). Those things are cheap here.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sweet ^-^ and ok I wondered about that too, wasn't sure if nut filling jobs were pricey, it maybe here knowing americans -_- lol


----------



## DarkRain93 (Aug 19, 2012)

After studying the tension chart, it makes more sense now how strings gauges are balanced . Example being for similar tension for a .100 gauge for E1 is also .110 for D1 = 36.6* near pounds. Im awhile many know this already like ixlramp. Me, i didn't see it plus i use regular brand strings, not too much variety or the best. Not the worse either. But this helps for better comfort and playability.

Before i was just getting by with what i could find and knew about atm. Helps much more, only thing, is having a durable nut for filling. And having it done cheap and correctly.


----------



## ixlramp (Aug 24, 2012)

Very cool to see you are studying tension. I encourage you to experiment with single strings, tweaking the gauges repeatedly by trial and error, to see what 'tension profile' is optimum for your particular techniques and needs. Your ideal may be traditional, balanced or progressive, or some bizarre mix of those 3, you never know until you try it. For example when i was designing a set for my 6 string in fifths, i started by assuming balanced was best, but quickly discovered the high strings still FELT tighter. After perfecting the set by feel alone, by trial and error, i then did the calculations and discovered the tension fell from low to high, the highest string was at 2/3rds the tension of the lowest.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Aug 28, 2012)

You opened my eyes a bit. I've noticed even with Brand name strings, they aren't well balanced. I've had a couple strings packs that were very disappointing. One being the Ernie ball Not even slinky strings. the .024P is retarded. No matter how High you tune it to make a decent sound, it doesnt. It fucking sucked. So now its just best to customize your strings to get exactly what you want and need. More money but well worth it. I need to stop being so poor and put out a little extra for good strings. Now I know.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Aug 28, 2012)

Btw I like that a lot of ppl like Drop C. lol It seems very popular to me anywhere I go. lol


----------



## Winspear (Aug 28, 2012)

More money but worth it unless you go Circle K - then it's the same money and definitely worth it 

Try this: Put some loud music on and tune by feel to whatever feels good. Then find out what tuning it is, and using your scale length and gauges, figure out what tensions you've got. Then you know what you like  I tried it and ended up balanced.


----------



## Semichastny (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't really use 4-strings and never plan to, I just like having an extra string or two.


----------



## ZEBOV (Aug 28, 2012)

If I were to play a 4 string, and I'm pretty sure I will, I would tune no higher than G#.


----------



## ixlramp (Aug 29, 2012)

DarkRain93 said:


> I've had a couple strings packs that were very disappointing. One being the Ernie ball Not even slinky strings. the .024P is retarded. No matter how High you tune it to make a decent sound, it doesnt.


That's because a plain string is a solid steel wire. A plain steel .024 is therefore inherently very stiff, causing a dark unclear sound and inharmonicity (harmonics out of tune with fundamental). Personally i can't stand any plain string larger than .017 for this reason.

Here's another excellent place for bass singles and custom sets, with a huge choice of brands and good shipping rates even if you're outsde the USA http://www.bassstringsonline.com/Build-your-own-string-set_c_163.html.


----------

